# Military Marches



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 11, 2018)

Is anyone interested in marches like i am? If yes then please share the ones you like.

Doesn't matter what nation and political views or time period.


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 11, 2018)

A classic.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 11, 2018)

I wanted to add these 2 along with Koniggratzer Marsch but unfortunately i could place on 5 medias in post


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2018)

Not really my kind of music, but a few are decent
Everyone's favorite


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 4, 2018)

I actually marched to these songs on our independence day back when I was in the military


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 17, 2018)

American Civil War marching music for the most part.









Do alternate timelines count?  If so....




​


----------



## Joni (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 17, 2018)

Also... if fiction and alt-timelines are still allowed....




And an extra special treat:


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Nov 17, 2018)

Korobeiniki isn't a march, but a folk song that actually predates the Soviet Union
This is great;








But I like this;


----------

